# Thermoelement



## slma (29 August 2007)

Hallo!

Habe eine fertige Temperatursteuerung mit Thermoelement.
Am Regler sind an den Klemmen die Bezeichnungen + und - vom Thermoelement eingetragen. Wie kann ich herausfinden welcher der Drähte + und welcher - ist??

mfg


----------



## Werner54 (29 August 2007)

*probieren*



			
				slma;95677Wie kann ich herausfinden welcher der Drähte + und welcher - ist?[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> mal probeweise anklemmen, oder Spannung in mV messen (muss größer werden, wenn der Fühler erwärmt wird).


----------



## Sockenralf (29 August 2007)

Hallo,

um welchen Meßbereich geht es denn?
Ich würd´s einfach mal anklemmen und das Thermoelement dann in der Hand erwärmen.
Geht die Temperaturanzeige nach unten --> falschrum aufgeklemmt  


MfG


----------



## stefand (29 August 2007)

http://www.pmr.at/_lccms_/downloadarchive/00004/Thermonormen.pdf

Schau mal hier, die Farben sind genormt!!!

LG Stefan


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (29 August 2007)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Geht die Temperaturanzeige nach unten --> falschrum aufgeklemmt
> MfG



Wenn das Thermoelement vor dem anfassen aber noch 1000 Grad HEISS ist, stimmt das aber nicht...:sm16: :icon_lol: 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Sockenralf (30 August 2007)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> .......und das Thermoelement dann in der Hand erwärmen.
> Geht die Temperaturanzeige nach unten --> falschrum aufgeklemmt
> ...


 

Guckst du  

Da steht:
E-R-W-Ä-R-M-E-N  

Ich geb´s zu, daß ich zuerst daran dachte zu schreiben : .... in die Hand nehmen....", aber dann ist mir eingefallen, daß ich ja nicht weiß, wo das Thermoelement vorher steckte  


MfG


----------



## TommyG (30 August 2007)

Bei

www.tcgmbh.de gibt nen kalendergroßen Guide für das gesamte Temperierprogramm für 'Nöppes' raus, echt prima und sogar das 'türko- serbokratische Typ kgx' steht drin 

Greetz, Tom


----------

